# CTF   Rund um den Hoxberg



## MetalOfSchnitzl (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute 

Am 19.05 findet die CTF von den RSG-Ford statt. 

Ist da von euch schon jemand mitgefahren?
Wir wollten die große Tour fahren. Aufgrund der Höhenmeterangabe kommt es mir jedoch so vor, als ob der Trailanteil wohl eher gering ausfallen wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das Gegenteil berichten. 

vlg

Alex


----------



## Tobilas (3. Mai 2013)

Moin,
die letzten Jahre hat sich die CTF Ford Saarlouis zu einer der Guten gemausert und war immer sehr schön, auch der Trailanteil war - für deutsche Verhältnisse - sehr hoch, es wurden so ziemlich alle guten Päädscha in der Gegend mitgenommen. Und die Höhenangaben müssten so auch korrekt sein....ist also auf jeden Fall ein Tip. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (9. Mai 2013)

Schön. Da würde ich auch sehr gerne mal mitfahren... 

...aber am 19.05. ist zeitgleich IGB und Spicheren. 
 Top Planung


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Mai 2013)

haben alle ihren Reiz, Spichern ist geil wenn es feucht ist...
Tip von mir, nur keine groben Stollen drauf machen.


----------



## Dijo (9. Mai 2013)

Spicheren ist erst eine Woche später. ;-)


----------



## Blocko (9. Mai 2013)

Dijo schrieb:


> Spicheren ist erst eine Woche später. ;-)



echt!? cool! 
...dann hat's unser Radschwein falsch eingetragen ;-)
http://www.radschweine.de/phpicalendar/print.php?cal=CTF&getdate=20130520&printview=month

...ok, 26.05. ist ja auch nicht Riegelsberg (ist ja am 09.06.)


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Mai 2013)

Blocko schrieb:


> echt!? cool!
> ...dann hat's unser Radschwein falsch eingetragen ;-)
> http://www.radschweine.de/phpicalendar/print.php?cal=CTF&getdate=20130520&printview=month
> 
> ...ok, 26.05. ist ja auch nicht Riegelsberg (ist ja am 09.06.)



YES, der Kalender wird aktuell nicht mehr gepflegt. 

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder. Mal sehen...


----------



## Brenner H-J (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo, die große Strecke der  CTF Ford hat 51km und 950hm die kleinere hat 40km und 720hm in diesen Jahr. Trailanteil wür ich sagen iss gudd.
Freu mich wenn ihr alle kommt. Start auf den Fordwerken in Saarlouis zwischen 07:00h - 10:00h.


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. Mai 2013)

Brenner H-J schrieb:


> Hallo, die große Strecke der  CTF Ford hat 51km und 950hm die kleinere hat 40km und 720hm in diesen Jahr. Trailanteil wür ich sagen iss gudd.
> Freu mich wenn ihr alle kommt. Start auf den Fordwerken in Saarlouis zwischen 07:00h - 10:00h.



Das hört sich doch richtig gut an.


----------



## JAY85 (14. Mai 2013)

Im Breitensportkalender steht 8-11Uhr????


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (14. Mai 2013)

Brenner H-J schrieb:


> Hallo, die große Strecke der  CTF Ford hat 51km und 950hm die kleinere hat 40km und 720hm in diesen Jahr. Trailanteil wür ich sagen iss gudd.
> Freu mich wenn ihr alle kommt. Start auf den Fordwerken in Saarlouis zwischen 07:00h - 10:00h.



Sehr cool. Die große werden wir versuchen zu fahren. Sollte gehen. In Homburg waren es ca. 830hm auf 34km. 

Freu mich schon voll. Vor allem auf die Trails. Auch wenn der Hoxberg DH Track vermutlich wohl nicht dabei sein wird. 

Vlg und bis Sonntag

Alex

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (15. Mai 2013)

Gute Idee...

denke ich werde SaarPedal entfliehen und nach SLS kommen!!!!!!!!!

Gibt es eine GPX der Runde???


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. Mai 2013)

JAY85 schrieb:


> Im Breitensportkalender steht 8-11Uhr????



Sommer- bzw. Winterzeit


----------



## Tobilas (15. Mai 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Gibt es eine GPX der Runde???



Hab da was gefunden, sogar super aktuell: 
krz Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vwijkvtlveiwajhp&referrer=trackList
laaaaaaange Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jqvwmrfqjcsfvbjs
Vielleicht ist das die Original-endgültige-Strecke? Wenn nicht, kannst dich eigentlich kaum verfahren...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Brenner H-J (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute, die Daten von gpsies sind die Aktuelle für den Pfingstsonntag
 Starten könnt ihr auch noch um 11:00h für Langschläfer .
Der Hoxberg DH Track wird bei der 50er zum Teil, ab dem ersten Querweg auch mitgefahren   Bis Sonntag. 

Gruß Jus


----------



## JAY85 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke!
Wir schlafen nicht länger sondern fahren beide Runden


----------



## Brenner H-J (15. Mai 2013)

JAY85 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Wir schlafen nicht länger sondern fahren beide Runden



Beide Runden! Geil !!!. Ist aber zum großen Teil die selbe Strecke bei der 50 er  sind dann eben nur drei Schleifen angehängt.

Gruß Jus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (15. Mai 2013)

Blocko schrieb:


> Schön. Da würde ich auch sehr gerne mal mitfahren...
> 
> ...aber am 19.05. ist zeitgleich IGB und Spicheren.
> Top Planung




St. Ingbert hat keine CTF!! Nur RTF!! am 26.05.!


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2013)

JAY85 schrieb:


> Im Breitensportkalender steht 8-11Uhr????



Was da schon steht 

Ich würde auf jedem Fall auf den Brenner hören.


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2013)

Dijo schrieb:


> Spicheren ist erst eine Woche später. ;-)



Ja und fällt leider mit Pirmasens und Silz zusammen auf einen Termin. 

Bei der aktuell überschaubaren Menge an guten Veranstaltungen ist diese mangelnden, auch grenznahen, Absprache einfach zum :kotz:

Sorry


----------



## Blocko (15. Mai 2013)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> St. Ingbert hat keine CTF!! Nur RTF!! am 26.05.!



dann ist ja alles gut.
CU in Hoxberg


----------



## JAY85 (15. Mai 2013)

Ok bis 10 reicht ja ð


----------



## altamann (17. Mai 2013)

Einer der schönsten und schnellsten Strecken.
Nur das Wetter ist zum 
oder zum :kotz:
oder 

oder  

aber die Veranstalltung ist klasse.


----------



## Primsbiker (17. Mai 2013)

Schlammschlacht......................


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (17. Mai 2013)

Egal Rad ist eh schon dreckig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Palaisbosch (17. Mai 2013)

Homepage Veranstalter

http://www.rsg-ford-saarlouis.de/


----------



## Area-x-23 (19. Mai 2013)

Wir sind gerade zurück von der CTF Ford.

 trotz des Wetters, waren doch noch einige Biker anwesend.


Ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter, die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert und an den Verpflegungsstellen gab es was leckeres zu futtern.

Im nächsten Jahr sind wir wieder dabei und bringen schönes Wetter mit.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (19. Mai 2013)

Area-x-23 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter,
> Gruß





Area-x-23 schrieb:


> ..... die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert
> Gruß


Bis auf eine Stelle gegen Schluss, da hat sich mal wieder ein Freund des Mountainbikens sehr viel Mühe gemacht die Streckebeschilderung zu beseitigen. 
Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Gruss _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Blocko (19. Mai 2013)

Ja, war scheen! 

...die Saboteure hab ich nur als kleine Herausforderung empfunden und sie taten dem Spass keinen Abbruch. Ganz nach dem Motto der Ärzte:
"Lass die Leute ...
Bleib höflich und sag nichts.
Das ärgert sie am meisten."

Hier noch die GPS Daten der 41 KM Mittelstrecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pharlsatgeaqicuk

...wollte ja im Trockenen ankommen. ;-)


----------



## JAY85 (19. Mai 2013)

Super CTF ð


----------



## Brenner H-J (22. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank !!! für euer Lob, werde es dem Team weitergeben.
Die Mountainbike Freunde die Schilder abreißen und die Bodenmarkierungen wegfegen
gibts überall, iss halt so.
Hoffe ihr seid alle nächtes Jahr bei schönerem Wetter wieder dabei, wir werden uns 
alle Mühe geben eine schöne Strecke für 2014 auszuarbeiten.

Gruß
Jus.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (22. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre so gern gekommen. Aber der Nachwuchs hat einen Darminfekt seit Sa :banghead: 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde / 
kann mir jemand eine Rückmeldung zu dieser CTF/2016 geben.
Lohnt sich die Anreise,wollte die große Runde in Angriff nehmen


----------



## pacechris (11. Mai 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren.
http://www.rsg-ford-saarlouis.de/18_ctf.html


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Mai 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde /
> kann mir jemand eine Rückmeldung zu dieser CTF/2016 geben.
> Lohnt sich die Anreise,wollte die große Runde in Angriff nehmen





pacechris schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> http://www.rsg-ford-saarlouis.de/18_ctf.html


Servus, ich weiß nit genau wie der Streckenverlauf der Fordler dieses Jahr is aber generell hat der Hoxberg einige schöne Trails zu bieten. 
Die letzten Jahre war sogar die örtliche Downhillstrecke teilweise mit eingebunden.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2016)

schbiker danke für deine Rückmeldung !!!
Bin noch etwas unentschlossen PUR / in St.Ingbert oder CTf /Hoxberg.
Werde mich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. Mai 2016)

Also die Ford CTF ist auf jeden um Meilen besser wie die Pur, egal welche!
DH ist schon seit langem immer dabei,wer sich auskennt nimmt den ein oder anderen Trail halt auch noch mit.


----------



## Blocko (13. Mai 2016)

CTF, denn PUR ist immer


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Mai 2016)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Also die Ford CTF ist auf jeden um Meilen besser wie die Pur, egal welche!
> DH ist schon seit langem immer dabei,wer sich auskennt nimmt den ein oder anderen Trail halt auch noch mit.


Wer sich auskennt, kennt vor allem die NEUEN Trails am Hoxberg 
PUR geht gar nit

Edit sagt: Falls ein offizieller der CTF hier mitliest. Es wäre dieses Jahr echt toll wenn ihr eure Flatterbänder auf der DH Strecke nach der Veranstaltung entfernen könntet. Vor allem vor den Sprüngen.

Danke.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2016)

Danke an die Infos....Anfahrt hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt !!!
Trails bis zum Abwinken.
Dem Veranstalter ein dickes Lob.
Streckenzusammenstellung war in keiner Situation langweilig.

Ich hoffe es gibt ein Wiedersehen.


----------

